# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Going to give pistol shooting a go

## stug

After looking at @R93 's pistols for sale I've signed up for the Christchurch Pistol club day on 15 May, so any of you Chch members if you see a tall balding guy with a goatee, that's me.

----------


## Rushy

You will enjoy it I am sure.

----------


## R93

> After looking at @R93 's pistols for sale I've signed up for the Christchurch Pistol club day on 15 May, so any of you Chch members if you see a tall balding guy with a goatee, that's me.


I will save the Shadow for you. You won't get a better entry gun for the price.

It is basically a Shadow "Orange" without the slim grips and has all the original bits. 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Couldnt agree more - shadows are great, and r93's is both good price and works very well.

If your down timaru way, at any point ( any day of week), give me a shout/pm and i'll try and take you out down here (just to show you a rough range... Unlike cpc.  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## stug

> I will save the Shadow for you. You won't get a better entry gun for the price.
> 
> It is basically a Shadow "Orange" without the slim grips and has all the original bits. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sounds good, be a little while before I can take it off your hands though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Sounds good, be a little while before I can take it off your hands though


I am in no hurry.😆 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Good on ya @stug  :Thumbsup: 

I have a SP01 Shadow and Bloody Love it.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Beaker

Just be mindful that r93's grips are a bit longer than normal, to account for the 6th finger.....

----------


## P38

> Just be mindful that r93's grips are a bit longer than normal, to account for the 6th finger.....


Beaker

Does that mean there's one more round in the Mag?  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## R93

> Just be mindful that r93's grips are a bit longer than normal, to account for the 6th finger.....


The longer than normal thing.

I get accused of that a lot😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

If I'm out I'll keep an eye out, although I doubt you will be the only tall balding guy so will look for the goatee  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Uplandstalker

Great stuff. If you want to go for a shoot at any stage, let me know.

----------


## Rushy

> The longer than normal thing.
> 
> I get accused of that a lot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


It is a cross we bear R93.

----------


## stug

Had a good time at the pistol club. Bit different shooting at a proper range rather than going for a blast down the river. Only got to fire 15 .22 rounds. 2 didn't seem to make it on the paper and the others were grouping to the right, so plenty to improve on. Good to have a chat to @Uplandstalker there.

----------


## Rushy

It is certainly a bucket load of fun Stug and quite interesting when you miss something at 25 metres that you can hit at 1000 metres with a long range rifle.

----------


## R93

Had a good day at the club myself.
2 rifle stages and one pistol stage. Did a stage with an L1A1 and I found it was surprisingly fast and more accurate than expected.

Started to piss down so we cut it short.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

Was a good morning out. Had some short stuff, then a longer distance stage. People not slowing down for the long stuff, results in lots of misses.

I see @seano did his holster qualification today too.

----------


## Tommy

> Did a stage with an L1A1 and I found it was surprisingly fast and more accurate than expected.


Roughly how many rounds have you fired through an L1A1 give or take?

----------


## R93

Shitloads when I was a soldier. Used an FN when I started on machines as well.

I just do not remember them being as good as the one I used today. It was a close shooting stage but being able to double tap as fast and accurate was for me, unexpected with a standard rifle.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> Shitloads when I was a soldier. Used an FN when I started on machines as well.
> 
> I just do not remember them being as good as the one I used today. It was a close shooting stage but being able to double tap as fast and accurate was for me, unexpected with a standard rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Is that because you remember it differently (those nice easy double taps being a product of a way heavier rifle than an AR perhaps), your technique has progressed with other rifles (retaining muscle memory on SLR from army), you happen to have have a 'good' standard rifle by accident, or just plain had an 'on' day. 

Eyeing up a niceish L1A1 because my wallet doesn't run to 'nice' FAL

----------


## R93

Could be all those reasons you mentioned. Dunno.
It just felt good and I enjoyed shooting it.


Shot the same stage with an extra target and went 5 sec faster with the AR but I would just put it down to being what I am used to. My accuracy was actually slightly better with the L1A1.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Could be all those reasons you mentioned. Dunno.
> It just felt good and I enjoyed shooting it.
> 
> 
> Shot the same stage with an extra target and went 5 sec faster with the AR but I would just put it down to being what I am used to. My accuracy was actually slightly better with the L1A1.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


They are a hellova rifle R93.

----------


## R93

> They are a hellova rifle R93.


Definitely not how I remember them but after today I would happily have one in my safe.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Stolen from elsewhere, but sums up pistols shooting

"Its easy to understand!

Simply place your holster and pouches no more than two inches away, at their closest point, from the outer surface of your belt and no further ahead than a bisecting plane through your Iliac Crest. Shoot the course of fire gathering points and penalties which are then aggregated and divided by your time to the thousandth of a second which earns you a proportional share of the overall stage points depending on how your score compares to the person who, on that stage, happened to have the highest number when everyones points were aggregated and divided by their individual times. Once all stages are shot proportional stages points are added to determine match points, at which point winners and losers are determined.

Targets

The Metric target got its name because it is used in the US, where the metric system was invented and fully embraced. It is notorious for its hyper-realistic anatomical shape, which features a small box on top of a big box. Its basically like shooting an image of Mother Theresa in the face and terrifies sponsors who otherwise would love to tap the giant market of competitive shooters. Matches that use this target dont give a damn about political correctness, and recognize that the small box on top of the big box is what separates action shooters from fat, balding suspenders wearing bullseye shooters.

The Classic target got its name because it is not the metric target, and that is definitely Classic! Its a bizarre shape that looks nothing like any mammal PETA is concerned you will shoot at but if you stare at it long enough you will see a dolphin. Matches that use this target typically have spectator tickets available on TicketMaster and are featured either on Pay Per View or commercial free network TV courtesy of Coke.

Poppers got their name because they do not pop in any way. Instead if you shoot them, they may fall down which scores points, or they dont which scores derision as you either shouldnt complain because you dont shoot major or you made the squad wait for a Super Senior to come from the next county over to calibrate the target which means the bolt came loose and your squad should have checked before you shot and you all suck.

Were all Winners!

If youre not first youre last is NOT the motto of USPSA. Lets break down the quite large winners (not a typo!) circle.

High Overall

This is the stat everyone looks at first but pretend they do not. You need to remember two things: 1) equipment doesnt matter and 2) if the person who is HOA is in a different division it is because of equipment. If in a multi-division match the HOA is from Open division, this proves open shooters only care about HOA and validates the need for rifles in the match even though rifle shooters claim rifles probably wont beat open shooters.

Match/Division Champ

This is the person who wins the match if it is a single division, or a division if a multi-division match.

Real Champ

This is the person who most certainly would have won the match or division except for a force majeure event, such as a crappy gun that wouldnt run or dropping a magazine.

Class Champ

Just because you arent HOA, Match/Division or even a real champ doesnt mean you didnt win. You can also be a champ with a real and true victory if you beat the other people who happened to show up in your class, which are shooters who are grouped with you in one of these categories:

U = unclassified and dangerous

D = terrible

C = terrible

B = someone who has a job

A = someone who has a job but neglects family

M = someone who has a job but no family and is OCD

Paper GM = batshit crazy, but cant win matches.

GM = batshit crazy

Category Champ

Just because you arent HOA, Match/Division, Real Champ, or one of 126 Class champs doesnt mean you didnt win. You can be a champ with a real and true victory if you are part of a category.

Lady = gender based on government ID or bathroom preference for that day.

Junior = pampered child who shows up for match but doesnt clean gun or reload or anything really but who is entitled to match discount

Senior = geezer over 55; remembers when everything was Major!

Super Senior = ancient geezer over 65; does not have to paste or respond to range commands in less than seven seconds.

Military = active duty military but can be any side so watch out for North Koreans and Iranians. Remember how pissed off the Republican Guards got in 91 when they were bumped to Open and had spent all that money on matching shirts saying, Sodamn Insane Camel Smoking Posse Sponsored by Allah Ak-Bar and Grille

Law = police with arrest powers. ARREST POWERS. They shoot however they want. Remember that RO who DQed a Homeland Security guy for finger in the trigger guard during reload? I dont either but hopefully someday hell make bail.

Equipment Choice

Equipment doesnt matter is what poor people think and this $65 mag holder with swiveling attachment point will help my reload is what people who suck think.

The truth is a reliable gun that you work with is what matters. The fun is that you can get this from $500 to $5,000 and no matter what choice you make your fellow shooters are always there to tell you that you chose wrong.

Choose equipment to fit the division or the division to fit the equipment. That is linear Western style thinking and it has its adherents. Choose one; the important thing is that when you choose a division you achieve certainty that it is the best division and the other divisions are dumb. Or, be a leader and have a division created that suits you  you do you!!

Training

Back to equipment doesnt matter. Of course it does, but practice matters more. Shooting is expensive though. How to square the circle?

If you are poor and you suck you are starting from behind. The solution here is to just practice. How to do that if you are poor? Simple, purchase a series of books that come in different sizes and colors that explain to you to point your empty gun toward objects in your house (pre-existing or made to look like a target) and pretend to shoot. Its really much more complicated than that  you need the books. Every. Single. One. If you cant read there is a video that explains how to pretend to shoot.

If you are rich and you suck you are still behind. The solution here is to practice. How to do this if you are rich? Simple, attend a live class where you are told to go home and point your empty gun towards objects in your house and pretend to shoot. Get the video that explains the same, and every single book that also explains the same.

Also, shoot for real. Order ammo in bulk or purchase an automated 1050 as your first press.

Mostly, dont be discouraged! You may come in 89th out of 91 people in your first match but hang in there and months and thousands of dollars later you will be 82nd or even 81st! Rome wasnt built in a day they tell people who have never built anything and who are drooling stupid  and you wont be a champ in a day either. It takes 10,000 hours to be a real champ and there are only 24 hours in a day so thats several days. Stop reading and start pointing your gun at your bedroom wall! Are you ready? Standby!

----------


## stug

Went again last night, fired 50 rounds of 22lr this time. I impressed myself by putting all of second lot of 5 rounds in the black. Couldn't keep that up though. Had about 15 rounds land low and slightly right. 
Found this video which helps to explain the pistol correction chart.

----------


## Kscott

> B = someone who has a job


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mufasa

C=Terrible...though no job or family...and is slightly OCD.

----------


## stug

Been a few times now and slowly improving.

----------


## specweapon

Looks like a join the dots with all those numbers

----------


## stug

Yep, have to fire them in groups of 5. All the first 5 get numbered 1, second 5 numbered 2 etc. seemed to have fixed my shooting low by not having my little finger of strong hand on the grip very much. But still pushing a few right so need to remember about my thumbs. Bloody heaps to remember each time!

----------


## tiroatedson

U.I.T .22 at 20 metres..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

25m using a Ruger. I think they are ISSF targets.

----------


## stug

Bloody cold day at the range today. Someone else had the Ruger today so used a Hammereli. I think it was a good change. Fired 49 rounds, only put 5 out of the black.

----------


## nzfubz

Pop around the back next time and have a play on some IPSC targets. Happy for you to have a shoot with my 40

----------


## stug

Went around there this morning. A few shooters there having a practice.

----------


## stug

Got my first go with a 9mm today. I used a Glock 17, the trigger is going to get a bit of getting used to. Didn't shoot as well is with the hammerli.

----------


## nzfubz

Missed the CZ huh? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

> Missed the CZ huh? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yep by 2 people. Now I know why people don't really like glocks, the trigger felt quite mushy.

----------


## Savage1

Glock to me is purely a practical pistol, if I needed a pistol for real world stuff I wouldn't go past one, pretty hard to beat. If I wanted a pistol for competition shooting I'd probably look at something else.

----------


## Banana

> If I wanted a pistol for competition shooting I'd probably look at something else.


Depends on the competition.

----------


## Ozzy

> Depends on the competition.


Nothing wrong with a glock in ipsc, there aren't many other guns that you can get up and running with as cheaply, and if Banana is who I think he is then he's proof that you can be very competitive with one.

That said I would still take my standard gun over a glock any day of the week, but that's a whole different story.

----------


## R93

Yep I have no doubt who banana is and being a GM at his age with a Glock is proof they are more than suitable.(for him at least)
God help us if he gets a supposed more suitable gun😆

Glad I am in standard division as well.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## paulbrady

> After looking at @R93 's pistols for sale I've signed up for the Christchurch Pistol club day on 15 May, so any of you Chch members if you see a tall balding guy with a goatee, that's me.


Yep I signed up the same day and what a great club I have not met anyone who would not take time to answer my many questions ,just need to finish my required shoots with the 22s before I can go up to 9mm ,if anyone is thinking about joining jump in on there induction days it's well worth it,lots of fun

----------


## stug

Managed to get the CZ 75 shadow tonight. Shot. A bit better than with the Glock. I was surprised how long and soft the first stage of he trigger was. With the Glock I put 18 in the black, with the CZ I managed 24 in the black.

----------


## stug

Got my 9mm cone of fire signed off this morning. I used a Gen 4 Glock 17. Holy crap what a heavy trigger. When I pulled the trigger the first time I thought the safety was on, then remembered Glocks don't have one. Got use to it in the end. Shot it better than the previous Glock but not as well as the CZ.

----------


## R93

What is a 9mm cone of fire sign off?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

@R93 They want to make sure you can hit the paper with 5 out of 5 shots at 25m. They guy two down from me only hit the paper about 7 out of 50 shots.

----------


## R93

> @R93 They want to make sure you can hit the paper with 5 out of 5 shots at 25m. They guy two down from me only hit the paper about 7 out of 50 shots.


Oh. Seems an unusual restriction.

Is it due to range setup or something?

As long as we don't break 180 it doesn't matter who can hit what😆




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Not sure why. Possibly because for the first 6 months you can pretty much only shoot on the 25m ranges and they don't want around exiting the range as it is reasonably busy around the range.

----------


## Beaker

Induction process for range and club.
Something like, 9 shoots with 22 on issf. Then a few with 9mm on issf, then something else and then round the back for ipsc. The something else and pay for a holster course. Then you can shoot any range?

It's only from memory, and I had a quick look on their web site, but couldn't find the full process. Would be keen on seeing it to.
Also, what about visiting shooters from other ranges, how can you shoot there, restrictions etc....?

----------


## stug

@Beaker that is about right. 7 shoots with .22 on ISSF range, then the 9mm COF which could be done the first go. Then the IPSC 9mm signoff. Haven't found out what that requires yet. Think there is also a range safety quizz before the 6 month thing. Then full member.

I think visiting shooters are OK if signed in by a full member. If you didn't know anyone there then Club days when the armourer is there are wednesday 6 - 8pm or Sunday 9am - 12 noon. Don't know if there is a range fee for the day (they have eftpos there). If you are a full PistolNZ member B endoresement can't see there being too many problems if any.

----------


## nzfubz

> Induction process for range and club.
> Something like, 9 shoots with 22 on issf. Then a few with 9mm on issf, then something else and then round the back for ipsc. The something else and pay for a holster course. Then you can shoot any range?
> 
> It's only from memory, and I had a quick look on their web site, but couldn't find the full process. Would be keen on seeing it to.
> Also, what about visiting shooters from other ranges, how can you shoot there, restrictions etc....?


No restrictions on visiting members on club days that I know of, $10 from memory for mini matches any other time with a full member would be fine. That's the process we have always run, inductions can have up to 30 people at the moment so that still equates to at least half continuing with shooting so we need a process to build up skill set before venturing around the back to IPSC. Gives the RO's more of a personal look at each shooter too make sure they aren't a danger to others or themselves. 

I'll try and track down the full process and post it up.

----------


## stug

Best effort yet, pity I can't shoot like this with the 9mm

----------


## stug

Holster course starts this weekend, just over 2 months left.

----------


## seano

@stug , if your free on a weekday during school hours ... let me know and we could catch up down there for a shoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stug

@seano unfortunately they don't let me out during school hours, maybe during the school holidays.

----------


## seano

> @seano unfortunately they don't let me out during school hours, maybe during the school holidays.


They dont let me out much full stop   :Wink:    lol 
All good we can jack something up  ... Ill pop over and say hi on Sun when your doing your holster course ,or after it stick your head over to the multigun range ill no doubt be there , though I do have a early appointment taking the kids to "What Now TV" early Sun morning so may arrive little bit later than usual

----------


## stug

will do, we are on the multigun range this weekend so no doubt will bump in to you.

----------


## stug

My gear from Gunsupplies turned up for the holster course, but they sent a LH holster instead of a RH one GRRRRRR!!!! The guy on the phone didn't seem too concerned. They are sending another one down, but it won't get here before Sunday. I've got to post the other one back now, no offer of a discount to cover the cost of the postage. I was probably going to buy a pistol from them, won't bother with that now. Oh well, they lose out on $1600 that someone else can have.

----------


## seano

> My gear from Gunsupplies turned up for the holster course, but they sent a LH holster instead of a RH one GRRRRRR!!!! The guy on the phone didn't seem too concerned. They are sending another one down, but it won't get here before Sunday. I've got to post the other one back now, no offer of a discount to cover the cost of the postage. I was probably going to buy a pistol from them, won't bother with that now. Oh well, they lose out on $1600 that someone else can have.


What are you going to be shooting on Sun at the course ? I can let you borrow a Glock or a CZ Shadow holster for the morning ? .... I have a mate who is also doing the course so I could give to him tomorrow as were going down to do some painting and putting up some new gongs etc... and he could pass on to you before the course starts .

----------


## stug

@seano either/both would be great. I ordered a CZ shadow holster but there will be Glocks to use.

----------


## seano

> @seano either/both would be great. I ordered a CZ shadow holster but there will be Glocks to use.


Ill give my mate both of them tomorrow so your bases are covered  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

Cheers, much appreciated!! :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Savage1

There are a few good bastards on this forum.

----------


## paulbrady

I need to do the holster course as well at the Chch range who do I contact for this and what gear do I need also is there a cost for the training and how long is the course 
Thanks in advance

----------


## stug

@paulbrady Just email admin at pistol club. Course is 6-7 weeks $10 a time plus ammo. You need your own belt holster etc. I think there is a charge for the final assessment of about $30, but I could be wrong on that.

----------


## paulbrady

rodger that thanks

----------


## stug

Had a good first day of the course. Bit different not shooting at 25m. Learnt heaps. Caught up with @seano after the course and had a go at 3 gun. Great fun. Just need to remember that pump shotguns don't reload themselves!

----------


## seano

> Had a good first day of the course. Bit different not shooting at 25m. Learnt heaps. Caught up with @seano after the course and had a go at 3 gun. Great fun. Just need to remember that pump shotguns don't reload themselves!


Was nice meeting you this morning ,you could of avoided using the pump,by using my 13 + 1 Shotty ...But  it's a Big Black Evil E cat ShotGun ...

----------


## stug

Nearly finished the holster course, shot at moving targets today. Did alright in the practice shoot, but when shot in a course of fire only got one hit on the target. Did the safety test today as well. Just over a month left and then my 6 months is up.

----------


## gundoc

> @paulbrady Just email admin at pistol club. Course is 6-7 weeks $10 a time plus ammo. You need your own belt holster etc. I think there is a charge for the final assessment of about $30, but I could be wrong on that.


When we started the holster courses in the 1980's (it all began at the Ch-Ch Pistol Club) it was a 1/2 day course and was totally free, the instructors giving their time voluntarily (as indeed did all club committee members and NZPA executive).  Isn't progress wonderful!!

----------


## systolic

> When we started the holster courses in the 1980's (it all began at the Ch-Ch Pistol Club) it was a 1/2 day course and was totally free, the instructors giving their time voluntarily (as indeed did all club committee members and NZPA executive).  Isn't progress wonderful!!


I'm glad mine was totally free. It was pretty rubbish.

We just had to draw, fire, then replace the gun in the holster a few times without shooting ourselves or anyone else and put a few rounds into a D1 target.

That was in 1987 or 88.

----------


## gimp

Same but 2015

----------


## stug

Interesting, if you go to the Pistol NZ website it spells out what happens on the holster course and what you have to do to be assessed, seems like each club does what they want

Holster course

----------


## systolic

I did the course again about 15 years ago to make up enough numbers to run one. That time it was much better in course content and the instructor was much more switched on than the first one and really wanted to be there.

----------


## gundoc

I just read through the PNZ Holster Training handbook and the only thing different from the original course I helped design is the various Cowboy Action techniques.  The original course certainly had all the safe gun handling, shooting positions, loading and unloading, accurate shooting pointers as well as the safe holster training for single action autos, double action autos, and revolvers, which is why it took a whole half day.  Perhaps the fact that we would only train shooters that had demonstrated a required level of performance to the satisfaction of their club, meant we could do it much quicker (and at no cost) than today.

----------


## Savage1

> @paulbrady Just email admin at pistol club. Course is 6-7 weeks $10 a time plus ammo. You need your own belt holster etc. I think there is a charge for the final assessment of about $30, but I could be wrong on that.


Really? 6-7 weeks? Seems excessive to learn something as simple as drawing, I think I learnt it and built up the muscle memory in 1/2 a day. Unless there is a whole lot of things I don't know about which complicate a very simple movement, it seems very excessive.

----------


## seano

> Really? 6-7 weeks? Seems excessive to learn something as simple as drawing, I think I learnt it and built up the muscle memory in 1/2 a day. Unless there is a whole lot of things I don't know about which complicate a very simple movement, it seems very excessive.


The Holster course at CPC takes 6 - 7 weeks as its only an hour or so per session ... which covers more than just drawing from a holster..
It covers  stance/s  .. grip , trigger pull ... strong hand and weak hand shooting , transition of pistol between strong and weak hand , sight picture , basic IPSC rules ,shooting kneeling one knee  shooting prone , mag changing standing/kneeling/prone,of course drawing and holstering the pistol ... and many other small things that will help you shooting no end .
The course being only an hour or so and in the module form ... it makes for easy learning ,in a non stress environment 
Remember you cant work a loaded pistol from a holster unless your PNZ holster qualified (or thats how i understand it .. or maybe only PNZ affiliated clubs?)

----------


## Towely

Savage1 is a cop. That's about as under trained as you will get! His opinion on drawing from a holster and the other stuff that goes along with a pistolNz holster course is worthless!  :XD:

----------


## R93

> Savage1 is a cop. That's about as under trained as you will get! His opinion on drawing from a holster and the other stuff that goes along with a pistolNz holster course is worthless!


Bit harsh on the fella😆. 

Difference between police/military and us ipsc/action folk is we draw to shoot paper or steel from a speed or unrestricted holster. 
Speed, saftey and technique results in time saved in a match shooting at inanimate objects. 

He may never be required to draw his pistol with any speed. But if he has to draw his pistol, there is definitely a lot more at stake.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Savage1 is a cop. That's about as under trained as you will get! His opinion on drawing from a holster and the other stuff that goes along with a pistolNz holster course is worthless!


Lmfao.
Idiot.

You're right he's a cop, so yup must have zero training in firearms  :36 1 5:

----------


## seano

Also to note ... PNZ affiliated clubs will only allow you to shoot "Tyro"  as in  "NO drawing a loaded pistol from a holster" and ONLY allowing you start from a 45 degree angle ... after the "load and make ready" command has been given.
And your also NOT allowed to RUN while carrying or shooting your pistol,carbine,shotgun etc ... you MUST WALK until "Holster Qualified" 
Bit more to it than just drawing your gun  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gundoc

> Also to note ... PNZ affiliated clubs will only allow you to shoot "Tyro"  as in  "NO drawing a loaded pistol from a holster" and ONLY allowing you start from a 45 degree angle ... after the "load and make ready" command has been given.
> And your also NOT allowed to RUN while carrying or shooting your pistol,carbine,shotgun etc ... you MUST WALK until "Holster Qualified" 
> Bit more to it than just drawing your gun


Yes, that has been the case since day 1 when PSI introduced Practical Shooting to NZ in 1983, some time before PNZ took it over.

----------


## MaW

> Also to note ... PNZ affiliated clubs will only allow you to shoot "Tyro"  as in  "NO drawing a loaded pistol from a holster" and ONLY allowing you start from a 45 degree angle ... after the "load and make ready" command has been given.
> And your also NOT allowed to RUN while carrying or shooting your pistol,carbine,shotgun etc ... you MUST WALK until "Holster Qualified" 
> Bit more to it than just drawing your gun


    Is there somewhere that it's written that you cannot run until you have done the holster qualification course?

    When I did the course, I wasn't expecting (until I first read the manual) for them to go over all of the shooting positions, weak hand, strong hand etc.    By that stage it was all stuff that I had done at club match level.   Not that I think it's a bad thing.  I did it as a 1/2 day course and it was no problem time wise or other to cover all those things again.

    Now, out of all of the things they covered which wasn't related to drawing , one thing they didn't cover was running.   So whats the reasoning behind not being able to run until holster qualified and if thats the case why is there nothing explicit about in in the course?

    I was running at club matches as soon as I was confident and of course was always tyro until my course.

----------


## Kscott

No it's not written anywhere, just up to the individual clubs on what they see as best practice. Loads of new shooters try to run and shoot IPSC fast because that's what they see everyone else doing, rather than having the skill to block out a stage, transitions, etc AND shoot straight.

Looks like the holster course at CPC is specific to the club, esp if they're including IPSC rules (which is a great idea), seeing they're including other activities and not just being holster qualified.

----------


## stug

Last time we covered moving while shooting, not running, just steady walk while shooting.

----------


## MaW

Yes, that seems to be how it is.  I have talked to a few people and some clubs are different.

     Safety should always come first but I have to say that I am glad I didn't have the running restriction and of the new members I have seen under the same conditions, they always work to a level they are confident and only seem to get DQ'd for brainless moments like sweeps or making ready without bening told, etc.   Never seen something bad happen as a result of them running.

      I could foresee issues like breaking 180 running past target a step to far but that is stuff they will have to deal with when they first tackle stages with speed anyhow.

----------


## Savage1

> Savage1 is a cop. That's about as under trained as you will get! His opinion on drawing from a holster and the other stuff that goes along with a pistolNz holster course is worthless!


By that logic then all of your opinions on using pistols in real world situations, not pretend situations, is equally worthless.

Have you had any direct experience with police firearms training, initial and regular? 

Thanks @seano , I didn't realise there was more involved in the course than just holster use.

----------


## Rushy

> Savage1 is a cop. That's about as under trained as you will get! His opinion on drawing from a holster and the other stuff that goes along with a pistolNz holster course is worthless!


Towley I know serving Police that are also members of a pistol club and what is more, they are holster qualified as well. If your statement is made without knowledge of the level of training Savage1 has had or indeed what else he has done with firearms in his lifetime, then I for one would think your statement equally worthless as you think his opinion on drawing a pistol is.

----------


## Nibblet

That has to be one of your most PC replies ever pal  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gundoc

> By that logic then all of your opinions on using pistols in real world situations, not pretend situations, is equally worthless.
> 
> Have you had any direct experience with police firearms training, initial and regular? 
> 
> Thanks @seano , I didn't realise there was more involved in the course than just holster use.


Police firearms training has improved a lot in recent years (perhaps because a mate, who was one of the initial very small group that got IPSC started in NZ, is a Police firearms trainer).  I shot the Police pistol course at Porirua Police College back when they were still using .38 Spec S&W Model 10 revolvers, and observed the pistol training in progress.  I found the course very easy and 'cleaned' it with both the revolver, and then my .45 auto.  The recruits were not showing good results at all, and I put that down to group training rather than 1 on 1.  I think now more emphasis is placed on firearms training than it was back in the '80's when it was considered by many recruits to be a 'chore' rather than a survival skill.

----------


## Rushy

> That has to be one of your most PC replies ever pal


Yeh I just got un PC in another thread and didn't want to go all out and call Towley a twat.  Oh shit!

----------


## stug

Security check passed, might be a new toy for christmas!!! Anyone got a CZ shadow they want to sell?

----------


## outdoorlad

> Security check passed, might be a new toy for christmas!!! Anyone got a CZ shadow they want to sell?


Good choice.

----------


## Kscott

> Security check passed, might be a new toy for christmas!!! Anyone got a CZ shadow they want to sell?


Check out GunsNZ, they have Eugenes ones before he switched to Tangfog ones, listed under 2nd hand.

----------


## stug

Yep seen those ones, seems a bit pricy for a pistol with 50,000 rounds down it.

----------


## Kscott

Nothing is cheap in pistol shooting  :Grin: 

PNZ Trading Post has a CZ75B with belt,etc. might be a good way to start. Or just dip into the piggy bank and buy new, after all it'll last a while.

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing is cheap in pistol shooting 
> 
> PNZ Trading Post has a CZ75B with belt,etc. might be a good way to start. Or just dip into the piggy bank and buy new, after all it'll last a while.


That looks like a good deal but what bloody calibre is it?

----------


## Kscott

Must be 9mm if it's a CZ 75B.

----------


## 308

I paid $750 for my CZ 85 (9mm) and it is a great pistol IMO Hard case and 2 mags

1200 seems farkin expensive

----------


## petronious_arbiter

there's a CZ85 at the Pistol New Zealand Trading Post for $900 ONO — Pistol New Zealand

----------


## specweapon

Ive still got my cz75 shadow sitting in the safe and could be tempted to sell but at this stage haven't got anything that I "need" to replace it with. And the wife will quickly convert it to 400 coffees if the money sits in the bank

----------


## stug

I know that feeling, had $600 left over after selling one of my rifles, it was going to be towards my pistol, ended up paying bills with it.  :TT TT:

----------


## Mufasa

> Ive still got my cz75 shadow sitting in the safe and could be tempted to sell but at this stage haven't got anything that I "need" to replace it with. And the wife will quickly convert it to 400 coffees if the money sits in the bank


A wise woman, guns come and go, but a caffeine addiction lasts a lifetime...honestly if you get 400 coffees for it that is a good deal, mind you I'm thinking Auckland coffee prices.

Seriously though I used to be of the don't sell unused firearms you'll regret it later school of thought; however my accountant of all people changed my mind and  I have yet to feel a pang of regret...that being said I now have a lot of optics that aren't being used ...

----------


## Beavis

I might import one of the Norinco CZ clones when I get my B.

----------


## Beaker

My accountant has always approved of more efficient paper punching devices.......  :Have A Nice Day:  it good for business efficiency....

----------


## MaW

> A wise woman, guns come and go, but a caffeine addiction lasts a lifetime...honestly if you get 400 coffees for it that is a good deal, mind you I'm thinking Auckland coffee prices.
> 
> Seriously though I used to be of the don't sell unused firearms you'll regret it later school of thought; however my accountant of all people changed my mind and  I have yet to feel a pang of regret...that being said I now have a lot of optics that aren't being used ...


    You don't want to sell optics but you don't want them to go unused.  Thats why you lend them out to your mates when they get their AR sorted out  :Have A Nice Day:  Your mate from apc lol.

----------


## stumpy

> I might import one of the Norinco CZ clones when I get my B.


seen a norinco 1911 with a bit of work done to it in 45 cal .... that looked the business .....

----------


## Driverman

I have a Norinco 1911 and a CZ75. The 1911 wins hands down

----------


## systolic

> I might import one of the Norinco CZ clones when I get my B.


Why on earth would you want a Norinco when the real CZs, from basic models all the way up to the Shadow Orange, are so easily available?

----------


## Beavis

> Why on earth would you want a Norinco when the real CZs, from basic models all the way up to the Shadow Orange, are so easily available?


Cuz they're cheap and cuz I can. I'll probably get a real CZ too. Cuz I can.

----------


## Beaker

Cuz I can, I find is a very good reason for alot of decisions!

----------


## systolic

> Cuz I can, I find is a very good reason for alot of decisions!


Usually by people with more money than sense.

----------


## Beaker

> Usually by people with more money than sense.


That could be correct, or not.

----------


## systolic

> That could be correct, or not.


I think the clue is in someone who doesn't even have a B endorsement already deciding what they are going to import.

If they were any good, there would be people importing them already.

I haven't seen many Norinco CZs used at Level III or IV IPSC matches in the last few years (although I'm happy to be proved wrong). There's probably a good reason for that.

----------


## Beavis

Guess I better not buy a P38 or TT33 either then. Can't imagine they're too popular on the IPSC circuit.

----------


## specweapon

Don't be offended @Beavis, it's just that most people without their B endorsement plan on buying Glocks and Deagles. Not, surprisingly well made, pistols like Norinco's that probably cost more to import than buying locally the pistol they're a copy of

----------


## systolic

> Guess I better not buy a P38 or TT33 either then. Can't imagine they're too popular on the IPSC circuit.


Only with people who want to stay at the bottom of D grade forever.

----------


## Beaker

> Only with people who want to stay at the bottom of D grade forever.


Or just enjoy the sport of shooting, and don't care about the winning bit, or being at the top.

I have been at a reasonable top levels of a couple of sports, and now with shooting, I do it because I enjoy it. I find it a relaxing activity (strange as it seems with the strict safety  etc...) and part of this is having a slightly different approach to the norm. Yes I have a competitive gun etc... but I also have some non competitive ones, and I enjoy shooting them probably more.

Each to their own. And I have nothing to prove - because I don't have to in shooting. Do some business with me, that's a different story.

----------


## Beavis

> Only with people who want to stay at the bottom of D grade forever.


*You are allowed up to 12 pistols on your B endorsement, who's to say I wont own anything competive

*Maybe I don't care about wanky grades and divisions and just want to shoot shit and have fun

----------


## Beaker

> * have fun


The key. Have fun.

----------


## R93

> *You are allowed up to 12 pistols on your B endorsement, who's to say I wont own anything competive
> 
> *Maybe I don't care about wanky grades and divisions and just want to shoot shit and have fun


Whatever you do don't tell your assessing officer or AO that. You might not get the endorsement.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

That's fine. But those people should be forced to go down to the ISSF range to shoot and not hold everyone up on the other ranges by taking two minutes to shoot a 16 round stage.

I want to shoot two or three handgun stages on a Saturday afternoon, then maybe a rifle stage. Not wait all day while someone takes five shots at each plate or popper, reloading from their pockets because they still haven't been able to buy any magazine pouches for their orphan pistol.

----------


## Beavis

That's fine, I struggle to get excited about 3 gun, for whatever reason. Not that I'd shoot it with an antique pistol anyway.

----------


## Towely

Chill out guys.

Shoot open to get gooder. Or wallow in the slower divisions and be left behind.  :Have A Nice Day:  :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> That's fine. But those people should be forced to go down to the ISSF range to shoot and not hold everyone up on the other ranges by taking two minutes to shoot a 16 round stage.
> 
> I want to shoot two or three handgun stages on a Saturday afternoon, then maybe a rifle stage. Not wait all day while someone takes five shots at each plate or popper, reloading from their pockets because they still haven't been able to buy any magazine pouches for their orphan pistol.


I sort of agree with you, regarding wanting to shoot lots.
I don't agree with the force into issf.

It depends on your club and range as to what you can shoot. I like ipsc type shooting. With our club and range, 5+ stages, with anything that you want to shoot is very possible on any day. And if your concerned about waiting, go set up a stage or 4 on a different range to fill in time.

----------


## systolic

> I sort of agree with you, regarding wanting to shoot lots.
> I don't agree with the force into issf.
> 
> It depends on your club and range as to what you can shoot. I like ipsc type shooting. With our club and range, 5+ stages, with anything that you want to shoot is very possible on any day. And if your concerned about waiting, go set up a stage or 4 on a different range to fill in time.


I didn't mean forced to shoot ISSF, just shoot on the ISSF range with whatever guns they like. Out of the way of those who want to get the most value for their time and money.

Edited to add: I can't go just and shoot on other ranges when I'm normally stuck as either RO or scorer for the stages that, as often as not, designed and built that morning.

----------


## Beavis

Is recreational shooting frowned on or something? Like just turning up on a non competition day and smashing rounds out at steel plates for your own amusement and practice? Also I don't really see how using an "orphan" pistol would be much of an issue for Service matches, you only need 6 rounds in two mags.

----------


## 308

> Is recreational shooting frowned on or something? Like just turning up on a non competition day and smashing rounds out at steel plates for your own amusement and practice? Also I don't really see how using an "orphan" pistol would be much of an issue for Service matches, you only need 6 rounds in two mags.


Clubs differ

We shoot with a practice area most Sundays so everyone can do their own thing

I think that the idea is to *NOT* make all other disciplines think that pistol shooters are wankers and so far this thread and particularly one git's contributions seem to be running the other way

I like shooting and having fun

----------


## specweapon

> Clubs differ
> 
> We shoot with a practice area most Sundays so everyone can do their own thing
> 
> I think that the idea is to *NOT* make all other disciplines think that pistol shooters are wankers and so far this thread and particularly one git's contributions seem to be running the other way
> 
> I like shooting and having fun


Do you mean "IPSC" shooters being thought of as wankers, instead of pistol shooters in general? 

Our club also has no problem with recreational shooters coming to put rounds into steels on a Sunday, but we do find that, aside from 1-2 mainly BP guys that turn up very regularly, guys that don't fall into a competetive discipline gradually lose interest. We're now in a difficult position due to a small group that may just turn up to a club shoot to sign the log book and leave. I guess some people enjoy the ownership of a pistol more than the act of using it.
Luckily there are plenty of other disciplines that are competetive but don't require such competitive gear. You could happily shoot speed steel with a p38 or tt33

----------


## R93

> Is recreational shooting frowned on or something? Like just turning up on a non competition day and smashing rounds out at steel plates for your own amusement and practice? Also I don't really see how using an "orphan" pistol would be much of an issue for Service matches, you only need 6 rounds in two mags.


No it is not. But just owning a pistol for the sake of owning one is/should not get anyone a B endorsement.

You have to be a member of a club to hold a B. (C endorsement is a different story.)

People that just want to own a pistol or shoot shit do not generally prove to be valuable club members in my experience. Why should a club endorse you in that instance?

They rarely contribute to anything the club does coz they think the competitive members are wanky. (Yet without them they wouldnt have a B in the first place.) 

In some cases they have appalling safety habits, potentially putting the club as an entity at risk because they have not attended any club matches or range days where some supervision under a skilled RO would be of benefit. 

So imho, unless you have an interest in a certain discipline and willing to contribute to the club that has to support your B endorsement (you don't have to compete higher than club level)

A person should not be given their B.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

We'll see how it goes

----------


## 308

> Do you mean "IPSC" shooters being thought of as wankers, instead of pistol shooters in general? 
> 
> Our club also has no problem with recreational shooters coming to put rounds into steels on a Sunday, but we do find that, aside from 1-2 mainly BP guys that turn up very regularly, guys that don't fall into a competetive discipline gradually lose interest. We're now in a difficult position due to a small group that may just turn up to a club shoot to sign the log book and leave. I guess some people enjoy the ownership of a pistol more than the act of using it.
> Luckily there are plenty of other disciplines that are competetive but don't require such competitive gear. You could happily shoot speed steel with a p38 or tt33


Pistol shooters in general - I hope that OP enjoys pistol shooting and finds something that suits him

I can't be arsed with the negativity from some people so will leave yas to it

----------


## Beaker

> No it is not. But just owning a pistol for the sake of owning one is/should not get anyone a B endorsement.
> 
> You have to be a member of a club to hold a B. (C endorsement is a different story.)
> 
> People that just want to own a pistol or shoot shit do not generally prove to be valuable club members in my experience. Why should a club endorse you in that instance?
> 
> They rarely contribute to anything the club does coz they think the competitive members are wanky. (Yet without them they wouldnt have a B in the first place.) 
> 
> In some cases they have appalling safety habits, potentially putting the club as an entity at risk because they have not attended any club matches or range days where some supervision under a skilled RO would be of benefit. 
> ...


I agree, but it's the last point that gets me.

We have people in our club, that don't want to do national comps etc., but enjoy coming down on a Saturday and shooting. In my case, they are also the people that do most of the work for the club (working bees, ro, holster certifiers etc....). Maybe in the past they have been competitive on a bigger stage, but now just like the club environment. Or like me, I don't care about grading etc, but do enjoy shooting and the club comradery.

Certainly agree with you on people that just want to own pistols and not be a part of a club ethos, don't do anything for a club/range, etc, they shouldn't have a b.  

And as for beavis, good luck and if your in the South island, give me a heads up, and come and have a shot with us.

----------


## stug

Back on track, my B came through this morning, yippee!!

----------


## nzfubz

> Back on track, my B came through this morning, yippee!!


Mini Match on Sunday

----------


## stug

> Mini Match on Sunday


Saw that, I'd already organised a hunting trip that weekend.

----------


## Dr. Watson

> Back on track, my B came through this morning, yippee!!


Ah that is awesum bud well done.

Pistol shooting is such a challenge - for me it's something I really have to work at (I'm pretty rubbish)

Practice is half the fun though, I really enjoy getting to the range after work, in the summer I try to get a few mags in most evenings... Gotta make the most of the daylight!

----------


## stug

@nzfubz @seano looks like I can make th match now. I will need to borrow a pistol though.

----------


## seano

> @nzfubz @seano looks like I can make th match now. I will need to borrow a pistol though.


 @stug If your on my squad you can borrow my CZ and or if not your welcome to use my Glock ...just sing out ,we will sort something  :Wink:

----------


## stug

Cheers @seano

----------


## paulbrady

Can anyone tell me when Chch pistol club is open again

----------


## stug

I'm waiting for the same thing. They will probably email to let people know.

----------


## nzfubz

I have asked the other committee members as I'm not sure. Some of us are being old and boring and going on Sunday morning (IPSC)

----------


## paulbrady

I went 2 Sunday's ago and no one showed up ,are they opening later then 9 am on Sunday morning now?

----------


## nzfubz

> I went 2 Sunday's ago and no one showed up ,are they opening later then 9 am on Sunday morning now?


Are you doing IPSC or around at issf?

----------


## paulbrady

Issf at this stage

----------


## nzfubz

> Issf at this stage


Ok I'll let you know when I hear from them. I am working on club forums and they should be up and running early 2017. Will be a better place for club communications.

----------


## paulbrady

Thanks

----------


## stug

Cool, ordered my pistol today, need to get the paper work done so hopefully it isn't too far away.

----------


## nzfubz

> Cool, ordered my pistol today, need to get the paper work done so hopefully it isn't too far away.


What did you order?

----------


## stug

CZ shadow dual tone.

----------


## seano

> CZ shadow dual tone.


I cant wait to shoot it  :Wink:

----------


## stug

@seano you'll be getting a ring when I get it.

----------


## nzfubz

Just got this on the club Fb page


"While there is no 'official' date yet as to when the CPC will 'reopen', it will most likely be Sunday 15 Jan with Wed's resuming immediately afterwards."

----------


## stug

First 50 9mm loaded, thanks to Bill at Rusa Reloading. Hopefully by this time next week they will be empty cases

----------


## hunt_fish

Nice work! Love the Rusa projectiles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy



----------


## stug

I was tempted but didn't want to load up 200 and find Id stuffed it up. If these ones go well I get stuck in, but it takes a little while on a single stage. I can see a Dillon appearing on the bench in the not too distant future.

----------


## Ozzy

I thought loading on a Dillon 550 was enough of a chore, I can't even imagine using a single stage.  That is serious dedication.

Word of advice, go straight to the 650, quantity is king.

----------


## seano

Have sent you pm @stug reg shoot on Mon

----------


## seano

> I thought loading on a Dillon 550 was enough of a chore, I can't even imagine using a single stage.  That is serious dedication.
> 
> Word of advice, go straight to the 650, quantity is king.


Did I hear someone mention a Dillon 650?  I bought myself one today ,can't wait get it delivered and up n running

----------


## Ozzy

Don't forget to stock up on things to feed it.  Bill has primers at a good price at the moment.

----------


## seano

> Don't forget to stock up on things to feed it.  Bill has primers at a good price at the moment.


Ill be off to see Bill sometime this week to top up on components .... then im planning on making it rain 9mm   MUahaHAHaa

----------


## R93

> First 50 9mm loaded, thanks to Bill at Rusa Reloading. Hopefully by this time next week they will be empty cases
> Attachment 62338


I have bulk 9mm brass you can have and if you give me your recipe and some components I would be happy to load you up a big batch for helping me out with my ammo situation for next month. I will drop that in next week by the way if that's still cool?

Loading 9mm on a single will put you off loading anything else for life :Omg:

----------


## R93

> Don't forget to stock up on things to feed it.  Bill has primers at a good price at the moment.



Are the winny primers any good? Have heard stories but never used them myself. Awesome price tho as you say.

----------


## stug

This will make the ammo last a bit longer. 


Fires a short laser burst when you pull the trigger. I downloaded an app called iTarget that uses the phone camera to record where the shots are going, could also video it. Should help a lot with dry fire practice.

----------


## Beaker

> This will make the ammo last a bit longer. 
> Attachment 62360
> 
> Fires a short laser burst when you pull the trigger. I downloaded an app called iTarget that uses the phone camera to record where the shots are going, could also video it. Should help a lot with dry fire practice.


Interesting. How much and from where?  :Have A Nice Day:  and is it any good?
(My google'fuu is not with me today.......)

----------


## stug

I got it off trademe, it had been there for months, then they halved the price last week so I bought it.
Here is a review



this is the iTarget system, although I only have the app, not their laser ammo

----------


## specweapon

> First 50 9mm loaded, thanks to Bill at Rusa Reloading. Hopefully by this time next week they will be empty cases
> Attachment 62338


What's your load? 
I use Winchester primers for pistol because they were $40/1000, they work fine

----------


## stug

win sp primer, 4.0gr Hodgdon titegroup, Ruse 124gr flatpoint, load length 27.5mm

----------


## specweapon

Nice, titegroup is good powder. Don't know why Hodgdon has such little use in our club, but a distributor told me that he sees powder use in pistol shooting really region based. Like everyone uses what some one else is using, I was using ap50 but with supply issues changed to much cheaper Belmont WAP.
My shadow used to barely make minor, but damn it was nice and soft to shoot

----------


## Ozzy

> Are the winny primers any good? Have heard stories but never used them myself. Awesome price tho as you say.


I've used them in my STI and M&P without any issues, all 5k I got last time went pop like they should.

----------


## stug

Federal cases don't like Win primers, way too tight a fit.

----------


## R93

> I've used them in my STI and M&P without any issues, all 5k I got last time went pop like they should.


Cheers. I have still got around 4k of a bulk CCI order. I will try some Winchester when I get a chance.

----------


## Ozzy

> Federal cases don't like Win primers, way too tight a fit.


Federal cases don't like any kind of primers in my experience, the primer pocket is crimped.  I'm lazy so I tend to just chuck them in the scrap pile when I find some.

----------


## Tommy

> Federal cases don't like any kind of primers in my experience, the primer pocket is crimped.  I'm lazy so I tend to just chuck them in the scrap pile when I find some.


I had found the same, and am considering a Dillon 600 to solve it. Anyone used a 600 before?

----------


## Ozzy

> I had found the same, and am considering a Dillon 600 to solve it. Anyone used a 600 before?


I haven't used one but they look pretty good on various reviews online.  The thing is though, can you really justify the expense for 9mm brass?

----------


## 308

Sample size of 2 but here it is-

I bought a Dillon Square B to have as a dedicated 9mm and it was an absolute arse to use - it kept stuffing up the primer feed system and just would not come right

Serious Shooters were good about returning it and have swapped for a 550 now

I have no experience of 650s but they always look farkin cool..

After returning the Square B I mentioned it to a club member and he had the exact same issue with his Dillon square B and returned it for the same reason

A guy I know and respect the opinion of has a 550 and swaps out the different setups for different calibres complete with powder feeder, etc so it is setup the calibre once and away ya go - think I will head down this route too for commonly used calibres ie 9mm,45,223 and use my single stage for loading hunting ammo

I'm not wedded to any particular brand but I wouldn't touch a square B again

----------


## stug

First 50 loads are gone, averaged 1080fps for power factor 133. 

Practiced draw and fire one round double action. Need a bit of practice, was hitting to the left. 

I then grabbed 50 club loads and shot them on the 25m ISSF range, probably my best 9mm target!

----------


## longrange308

Looks like Primers are
Leaking ?

----------


## stug

> Looks like Primers are
> Leaking ?


Nah, just put marks on base of case so I can identify which brass are mine.

----------


## paulbrady

Hay stang can you tell me how long it took from handing in your paperwork to our pistol club befor you got your letter to take to the arms officer for your endorsement ,it's been a month so far for me 
Cheers

----------


## stug

@paulbrady PM sent

----------


## specweapon

paulbrady took me months, I think about 6 months all up from starting paperwork through getting E/C endorsed and P2P completed

----------


## Rushy

> Hay stang can you tell me how long it took from handing in your paperwork to our pistol club befor you got your letter to take to the arms officer for your endorsement ,it's been a month so far for me 
> Cheers


Just took me four months to get B and E endorsement.

----------


## Beaker

> Just took me four months to get B and E endorsement.


You have the card now?

----------


## Rushy

> You have the card now?


Yep today.  Best you email me some details.

----------


## Beaker

Congrats!

And will do  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## paulbrady

Thanks guys I guess I will just have to wait

----------


## MaW

With the wait that can happen with the police, it's a shame if the clubs hold things up as well.   

     If you put in the details for PNZ to forward to the police then yes, you could be waiting on the police.  I would expect your club to tick the boxes at their first committee meeting from when you gave it to them so follow up with them if you think it got missed.

      Mine got missed at the club for three months, luckily to make up the police did their part in three weeks from when I handed the forms to them to when my card arrived.

----------


## stug

Did my first mini-match IPSC shoot after getting my holster qual, this morning. Surprised myself and got 4th overall in production. Had my first 3 misses as well.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Did my first mini-match IPSC shoot after getting my holster qual, this morning. Surprised myself and got 4th overall in production. Had my first 3 misses as well.


Would have been there to beat you, but back is a bit fucked. Well done.

It's a fun game to play!

----------


## R93

> Did my first mini-match IPSC shoot after getting my holster qual, this morning. Surprised myself and got 4th overall in production. Had my first 3 misses as well.


I would have thrashed you......in misses😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

> I would have thrashed you......in misses
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Only 3 shooting standard class, not a bad sausage sizzle after.

----------


## R93

> Only 3 shooting standard class, not a bad sausage sizzle after.


I probably would have done better at the sizzle.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

You should pop over the hill for one of the matches if you get time, we need more people shooting Standard in Canterbury.

----------


## R93

> You should pop over the hill for one of the matches if you get time, we need more people shooting Standard in Canterbury.


I have been meaning too. But I get pretty busy this time of year.
Let me know of any matches coming up after June. Not so busy once the snow sets in.




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

Cpc hold them monthly, and I intend to run something every couple of months ideally in Ashburton.

Steel Challenge South Islands 17th and 18th June of course.

----------


## R93

> Cpc hold them monthly, and I intend to run something every couple of months ideally in Ashburton.
> 
> Steel Challenge South Islands 17th and 18th June of course.


I would love to go to the steel challenge even if it was as a spectator but I dont get home from work till the following weekend.

Fubz keeps telling me he would let me know when theirs a mini match at CPC but he must be too busy😆



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

> I would love to go to the steel challenge even if it was as a spectator but I dont get home from work till the following weekend.
> 
> Fubz keeps telling me he would let me know when theirs a mini match at CPC but he must be too busy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 @R93 mini match 25 June, 23 July, 20 August, 17 Sept, 8 Oct, 5 Nov

----------


## R93

Cheers mate. I won't make June as I fly in that day.

Copied and pasted to my notebook.

Cheers again.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

If you go to the trouble of coming over to watch, you may as well bring a gun and shoot.

Not sure "Busy" is the word you're looking for haha.

----------


## nzfubz

> I would love to go to the steel challenge even if it was as a spectator but I dont get home from work till the following weekend.
> 
> Fubz keeps telling me he would let me know when theirs a mini match at CPC but he must be too busy😆
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So busy, haven't even opened the safe in 6 weeks, don't even remember what the toys look like. Dates below will try and let you know if they change.

CPC IPSC  Match Calendar 2017

May 

IPSC Mini-match               21st

June

IPSC Mini-match               25th

July

 IPSC Mini-match              23rd

August

IPSC Mini-match               20th

September

 IPSC Mini-match              17th

October

IPSC Mini-match               8th                          

November

Mini-Match                        5th

----------


## nzfubz

> If you go to the trouble of coming over to watch, you may as well bring a gun and shoot.
> 
> Not sure "Busy" is the word you're looking for haha.


FU

----------


## Ozzy

:Have A Nice Day:  

Btw I haven't seen your entry form yet.

----------


## Beavis

Got the word from the AO that my B and C are approved and I can apply for a P2P to pick up my pistol thanks to @Littledog It's taken a while but I am looking forward to sending some centrefire down range for a change.

----------


## stug

Shot the South Island Steel Challenge this morning. Thanks to @Ozzy for organising it. With a slow draw, plenty of misses and slow transitions between targets I challenged strongly for last place. Haven't seen the results yet, but I left plenty of room for improvement!

----------


## R93

> Shot the South Island Steel Challenge this morning. Thanks to @Ozzy for organising it. With a slow draw, plenty of misses and slow transitions between targets I challenged strongly for last place. Haven't seen the results yet, but I left plenty of room for improvement!


Can't improve if you're not there.
Good on ya mate. I still have not had a go. Looks to be good fun.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Yep bloody good fun, I think it was 195 shots min. I used 290ish! Haven't put that many through the pistol in one go before. First thing this morning we had low sun behind us and you could watch the projectiles flying to the target.

----------


## stug

I was 23 out of 28. Score of 229.99

----------


## R93

> I was 23 out of 28. Score of 229.99


Good shit stug. I would have been 30th out of 28😆

 I wish our club was motivated in anything other than CAS and we could have a speed steel setup. I have bought a number of steel targets myself that never get used unless I drag them out. 
Our Texas Star had some pins break a year ago and I am still waiting for the money to be spent on the minor repairs.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

Was my pleasure.  PNZ are going to run two postal matches a year from now on, so I'll be trying to set up to run them in future.

----------

